# Spellforce Alternative



## 7even123 (24. April 2018)

Hallo 

seit längerer Zeit schon suche ich nach einem würdigen Nachfolger zu Spellforce.
Vor allem die Trilogie des ersten Teils der Spielereihe hat mir besonders gut gefallen.
Habe bisher kein vergleichbares Spiel, dass RTS derart mit einem RPG-Element verbindet, gefunden (außer WC3).

Kennt jemand ähnliche Spiele oder alternativen die in diese Richtung gehen?


----------



## teachmeluv (25. April 2018)

Was ist denn mit der Heroes of Might & Magic Reihe? Allerdings kein RTS, da rundenbasiert. Ansonsten vielleicht die Warhammer Spiele.


----------

